# kitten in heat.....



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

My kitten is in heat....I am planning on getting her fixed, but I was waiting until after the holidays.....clearly, I should have done this before, but too late now. I just made her an appointment for 2 weeks out, hoping she is done by then. But in the meantime, is there anything I can do to help calm her down???? 

Thanks...
Lisa


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

not really. just have to tough it out. lock them in a room far away from any doors or anything they may use to excape outside.

both my cats are inside-only and we don't have a lot of money at the moment so I've been waiting to get them fixed. luckily one of them is inbred and hasn't gone into heat even though she was born at the beginning of the year.so I just have one queen to deal with.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hell, I didn't even know cats come into heat! Show's what a moron I am. Guess it's really lucky poor old Windy was rescued from the animal shelter and spayed before I got her!


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hell, I didn't even know cats come into heat! Show's what a moron I am. Guess it's really lucky poor old Windy was rescued from the animal shelter and spayed before I got her!


its different with cats. they come into heat more often then dogs, and they "call", crying all day and all night. not to mention crouching and putting their butts in the air all the time you try to pet them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That can't be pleasant.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Good gracious, I am sorry. Cats are one little beastie who should be spayed young - they will make you crazy. Sorry, lock her up at the far end of the house and get a good a bunch of good, loud movies. :drama:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG, are they really that loud? Goodness gracious me! Hey, Windy sticks her arse up in the air when I pat her. What does that mean? Is she a hussy??


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> OMG, are they really that loud? Goodness gracious me! Hey, Windy sticks her arse up in the air when I pat her. What does that mean? Is she a hussy??


Hahaha Nala must be a hussy too, coz she lifts her as well. She always has her tail up (which I've been told is a sign of confidence) but if u scratch her back and move towards her butt, she sticks it up as high as she can lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah! Thats what what Windy does too, stick's her butt and her tail right up in the air! That's my little tart! 
I obviously need to buy myself a book on cat body language.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm pretty dumb when it comes to cats. We have a male and a female, luckily both fixed as a litter of kittens seriously seems like a nightmare and a half to me. 
Take extra super precautions that she doesn't get outside while in heat, and buy ear plugs!!


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Liz said:


> Good gracious, I am sorry. Cats are one little beastie who should be spayed young - they will make you crazy. Sorry, lock her up at the far end of the house and get a good a bunch of good, loud movies. :drama:


When would you say is a good time to neuter/spay cats? Given their size, I'm going to guess that getting them fixed earlier is not as risky as dogs. 6 months? A stray I took home with me was fixed when he was 3-4 months old. I'm hoping that wasn't too early.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

xellil said:


> That can't be pleasant.


It is sooooo the opposite of pleasant!!!! For me and for her!!!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Luckily I think the worst of it is over....she really wasn't that interested in getting by the door, and we always watch her real close, since she was born outside, she is really super curious about getting out. She is just so tiny, I can't even imagine her mating.... 

thanks everyone!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> When would you say is a good time to neuter/spay cats? Given their size, I'm going to guess that getting them fixed earlier is not as risky as dogs. 6 months? A stray I took home with me was fixed when he was 3-4 months old. I'm hoping that wasn't too early.


Yes, they do fix them at 3-4 months, but every cat i have ever seen fixed that early has a pooch belly.....and I've heard - no scientific proof and I'm not a vet, but I've heard it was because they were fixed so early. But a kitten can become pregnant at 6 months.... Nahla was a runt and is just really tiny, so I was trying to wait as long as I could....but I missed it by 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Hahaha Nala must be a hussy too, coz she lifts her as well. She always has her tail up (which I've been told is a sign of confidence) but if u scratch her back and move towards her butt, she sticks it up as high as she can lol


Awwww, I have a Nahla too....spelled a lil different, but I love the name!!


----------

